# I am getting horrible bandslaps



## TADeadliest (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a PFS with theraband golds on it (I cut them myself) but i get really bad bandslaps some one help please!!!


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Send djui a PM and ask, but if it is set up like the picture it looks like the bands are way to big for a PFS. You need to put PFS in your title so the guys that shoot them will notice.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i am no pro yet, but so far i think handslaps are part of the game.. especially if you are using a lighter ammo like i am. i am using marbles with double tapered theraband gold.
use heavier ammo and/or wear a glove.. might help.. yesterday , i shot 10 marbles before it hurt so bad that i had to stop.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Try using a lighter pouch. I hand handslap and a lighter pouch and lighter tie resolved the problem. Also the length of band matters as well.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

TADeadliest said:


> I have a PFS with theraband golds on it (I cut them myself) but i get really bad bandslaps some one help please!!!


One part about hand slaps has to do with method of shooting I will pm a video to you and correspond with you other measure to cure this problem. You should never experience hand slaps with the pfs.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

bj000 said:


> i am no pro yet, but so far i think handslaps are part of the game.. especially if you are using a lighter ammo like i am. i am using marbles with double tapered theraband gold.
> use heavier ammo and/or wear a glove.. might help.. yesterday , i shot 10 marbles before it hurt so bad that i had to stop.


 Handslaps aren't part of the game.
Match your bands to your ammo. Shooting marbles with a bandset made for .44 lead is wasteful and unnecessary. They will shoot just as fast without the handslap if you use a proper formula (or, better yet, trial and error) to figure out how much band you really need for that ammo. If you have all the power in the world and are sending most of it in to your hand then what's the point?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

dgui said:


> I have a PFS with theraband golds on it (I cut them myself) but i get really bad bandslaps some one help please!!!


One part about hand slaps has to do with method of shooting I will pm a video to you and correspond with you other measure to cure this problem. You should never experience hand slaps with the pfs.
[/quote]
i can't wait to see this and understand it so i can adjust my own.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

M_J said:


> i am no pro yet, but so far i think handslaps are part of the game.. especially if you are using a lighter ammo like i am. i am using marbles with double tapered theraband gold.
> use heavier ammo and/or wear a glove.. might help.. yesterday , i shot 10 marbles before it hurt so bad that i had to stop.


Handslaps aren't part of the game.
Match your bands to your ammo. Shooting marbles with a bandset made for .44 lead is wasteful and unnecessary. They will shoot just as fast without the handslap if you use a proper formula (or, better yet, trial and error) to figure out how much band you really need for that ammo. If you have all the power in the world and are sending most of it in to your hand then what's the point?
[/quote]
honestly, i only used them because i got them with the gamekeeper blank ( my first official slingshot) that i finished and added the bands that came with it.. I never truly understood the importance of ammo weight until recently.. 
i am so glad that i read up on it on this forum.
from now on i will shoot ammo designed for the bandset.


----------



## TADeadliest (Aug 13, 2011)

should i make my bands thinner for shooting small ammo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

TADeadliest said:


> should i make my bands thinner for shooting small ammo


Hey Tad since you live in the states you can get Tex Shooters FlatBands and this would solve hand slaps. But if you have to use the theraband and if you are shooting 5/16 to to 3/8 steel or 5/8 marbles or 1/2 inch marbles you should not get hand slaps if you square cut your flatbands 5/8 inch wide and one per fork or you could go 1/2 inch wide these two size widths are fine for 30 foot shots easy.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't want to kick a dead horse but is your hold and release correct? One thing I just started doing is to take one #107 band that has been cut and wrap it over my fore finger and hold the end with my first and second finger. I then draw the band as tho I were going to shoot and let go. If you are holding correct you feel nothing but if you are not you will get band slap. You can practice this and not get hurt I know it sure solved my problems with inconsistency.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The PFS seems to shoot best with the forks angled forward a bit. Check dgui's videos.

As was said, the 5/8" Tex bands or TBG work great. Use a light weight pouch.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

To quote the pfs master:

" If you break the pfs rules you'll get smacked"


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i cant wait to try one. 
i like the idea of honing the instinctive shooting skills with it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

bj000 said:


> i cant wait to try one.
> i like the idea of honing the instinctive shooting skills with it.


Break the rules and you'll soon get one


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> i cant wait to try one.
> i like the idea of honing the instinctive shooting skills with it.


Break the rules and you'll soon get one








[/quote]
what do you mean?

i plan on making a few of them this week.

oh you mean ill get smacked lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

bj000 said:


> i cant wait to try one.
> i like the idea of honing the instinctive shooting skills with it.


Break the rules and you'll soon get one








[/quote]
what do you mean?

i plan on making a few of them this week.

oh you mean ill get smacked lol
[/quote]
Sorry I was kidding with you,the title being "I'm getting horrible bandslaps" and you saying "can't wait to try one" cracked me up is all


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> i cant wait to try one.
> i like the idea of honing the instinctive shooting skills with it.


Break the rules and you'll soon get one








[/quote]
what do you mean?

i plan on making a few of them this week.

oh you mean ill get smacked lol
[/quote]
Sorry I was kidding with you,the title being "I'm getting horrible bandslaps" and you saying "can't wait to try one" cracked me up is all








[/quote]
lol youre right.
i meant the pfs, .. i go off topic too easily.
it was funny watching my girlfriend get handslap . she wasnt expecting it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

bj000 said:


> i cant wait to try one.
> i like the idea of honing the instinctive shooting skills with it.


Break the rules and you'll soon get one








[/quote]
what do you mean?

i plan on making a few of them this week.

oh you mean ill get smacked lol
[/quote]
Sorry I was kidding with you,the title being "I'm getting horrible bandslaps" and you saying "can't wait to try one" cracked me up is all








[/quote]
lol youre right.
i meant the pfs, .. i go off topic too easily.
it was funny watching my girlfriend get handslap . she wasnt expecting it.
[/quote]
I've never had one so I just tried with a piece of single band,and I quite liked it


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

are we talking ourselves into a handslap fetish thread?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

bj000 said:


> are we talking ourselves into a handslap fetish thread?


No but maybe we should have a bandslap club or something? there seems to be a call for one


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

we will be wrapping ourselves in latex and smacking eachother soon enough.


slingshot_sniper said:


> are we talking ourselves into a handslap fetish thread?


No but maybe we should have a bandslap club or something? there seems to be a call for one








[/quote]


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

we could call it the red hand gang


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

sometimes it feels like it splits my finger open.. it always hits the same place so it gets really irritating.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

dgui said:


> I have a PFS with theraband golds on it (I cut them myself) but i get really bad bandslaps some one help please!!!


One part about hand slaps has to do with method of shooting I will pm a video to you and correspond with you other measure to cure this problem. You should never experience hand slaps with the pfs.
[/quote]
kudos to u dgui,other experienced members could learn more than a few lessons from you sir


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Put it this way! slaps are a sign that the pfs RULES have been broken and once broken the slapping will continue until you abide by the rules...RULES IS RULES guys!

With that I'll leave you with a!









Yes I know its another slap,well don't break the rules anymore then!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Video on reducing the possibility of Hand Slapps.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

dgui said:


> Video on reducing the possibility of Hand Slapps.


Darrell is right. I cured my hand slap problem by tilting (pointing) the forks about 30 degrees.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Henry, That is Super, shooting this method does two things, it can put an end to fork hits so those fine slingshots wont get damaged and it can put an end to those awful hand slaps.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> i cant wait to try one.
> i like the idea of honing the instinctive shooting skills with it.


Break the rules and you'll soon get one








[/quote]
what do you mean?

i plan on making a few of them this week.

oh you mean ill get smacked lol
[/quote]
Sorry I was kidding with you,the title being "I'm getting horrible bandslaps" and you saying "can't wait to try one" cracked me up is all








[/quote]
lol youre right.
i meant the pfs, .. i go off topic too easily.
it was funny watching my girlfriend get handslap . she wasnt expecting it.
[/quote]
I've never had one so I just tried with a piece of single band,and I quite liked it







[/quote]

Never had a girlfriend??? That's sad. You can "rent" one, y'know : )


----------



## archerben15 (Aug 25, 2011)

don't worry about it, I mean c'mon it's all part of the experience. I know that dosen't help you at all so if your that bothered by it you can do any of these 3 things....
Attach a peace of leather to the handle of your slingshot, like a hadngaurd on a sword
Wear a glove on your shooting hand
Make your bands shorter.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dgui said:


> I have a PFS with theraband golds on it (I cut them myself) but i get really bad bandslaps some one help please!!!


One part about hand slaps has to do with method of shooting I will pm a video to you and correspond with you other measure to cure this problem. You should never experience hand slaps with the pfs.
[/quote]

i will be buying a PFS as soon as i find a good one or make one, would you also send me the link, i hate hand slaps thanks in advance


----------

